# Missouri Officer Dies in Motorcycle Wreck



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Missouri Officer Dies in Motorcycle Wreck*

*By KEVIN HOFFMANN*
_The Kansas City Star via Knight Ridder_

A Belton police officer died Wednesday night when he collided with a car while riding a motorcycle to work.

The officer, Ronnie D. Foster, was riding westbound on his personal Harley Davidson at 8:41 p.m. on Missouri 58 near Skyline Drive in Raymore.

Raymore Police Chief Kris Turnbow said a woman was driving the car, which had two other passengers. "Her windows fogged up, and she was concerned about driving any farther and stopped on the highway."

Turnbow said investigators think the woman, in the far right lane, might have come to a complete stop and put her car in park while she turned on the defroster. With no brake lights showing, Foster might not have realized that the car was stopped until he neared the vehicle, the chief said.

"He tried to stop and locked it up," Turnbow said. "It appeared he came off the motorcycle. The motorcycle did not strike the car."

Turnbow said Foster struck the rear of the car and ended up underneath it while the motorcycle went past the car and came to rest 40 or 50 feet in front of the vehicle.

Firefighters from a nearby station quickly responded and treated the officer.

Turnbow said he received reports that the officer was semi-conscious when he was taken to a Kansas City hospital. He died about two hours later.

"We're still in our preliminary investigation," Turnbow said. "We want to do an accident reconstruction and finish our investigation before we can piece it all together."

Belton police said Foster was a veteran officer.


----------

